# my sentra pimped out.



## Levi (Jul 18, 2005)

hey guys this is what my sentra looks like
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/january99/images/rob_s_car_pic_3.jpg

this is what it will look like with the erubuni 131 body kit
http://www.**************.com/module.php?act=kp&line=Erebuni 131&cid=Ni91Sentra&brand=Erebuni

thats with a front spoiler, a sidress, and an apron.
do you think that change is worth $521 ???


----------



## Levi (Jul 18, 2005)

what color do you think looks the best on top of maroon? 
black?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

u shldnt spend it on cosmetics, you should spend it on performance mods. get an intake atleast


----------



## bumpin_sentra (May 29, 2002)

first off dont order it from andys auto sports 

i got the drift kit there 

my front end was 3 inchs too long 
my side skirts were for a 4 door car and mine is a 2 door car 
my body shop man had a hell of a time


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

"No body-kits required."


----------



## Levi (Jul 18, 2005)

it would make it look better


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Please do us all a favor and get the Stillen body kit, if you really have your mind set on getting one! http://www.stillen.com/Sportscars_detail.asp?cat=3&subcat=149&Brand=&id=20495&page=1

It flows alot better with the car...


----------



## Levi (Jul 18, 2005)

hey, thanks for the link


----------



## CuLTclasSiC (Jul 27, 2005)

No no no dont do the drifter kit unless you plan on going to put your car into shows because its extream...go with a sunny bumper if you want to spend alot of money.


----------



## ak47m203 (Apr 24, 2005)

performance... be a sleeper. basic mods headers intake cat back new set of light wheels no chrome pls. how much will it cost for that bodykit?


----------

